

Ask HN: Facebook is using my friend's name in advertisement. What to do? - skbohra123

When I searched for my friend's name in google, I was stumped to see an ad saying "
      Find XXXXX.
      XXXXXXX is on Facebook.
      Sign up now!
      www.Facebook.com
"
This is the lowest form of advertisement. Even if it is not illegal, its unethical in my opinion.
======
KoZeN
Unethical? Depends on your friends preferences really.

Have you considered that maybe your friend is happy for people to know he is
on facebook if they wanted to get back in touch?

If he adjusts his privacy settings it should put an end to this advertising
but really, what harm could come of it? If I type a persons name into google,
I'm not going to be shocked to find that they are a member of the worlds
largest online social network.

------
mbyrne
How is that different from going on Facebook and searching for John Smith? Do
you resent the convenience of not having to search twice on two separate
sites?

